# Psalm singing in the army.



## Hippo (Mar 19, 2009)

This extract from Christopher Hill's "The English Bible and the Seventeenth Century Revolution" amused me:

"The importance of Psalm-singing for morale in the New Model Army is proverbial. Cromwell interrupted his pursuit of the defeated Scots after Dunbar to sing Psalm CXVII. Fortunately it is the shortest in the book."


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Mar 19, 2009)

I’ve read the Boer soldiers sent shivers through their British adversaries when they sang Psalms as they rode into battle.

They had a battle cry, “With God and the Mauser!”


----------



## Hippo (Mar 19, 2009)

christabella_warren said:


> All hail the Commonwealth!
> 
> And thanks for sharing that quote with us -- I have never read that particular book of Hill's (though I certainly will get around to it), but I have read his _The World Turned Upside Down_: a book that might have been even more informative had it not been fatally flawed by its transparently Marxist bias.



That is a good book, my view is that marxists seem to make good historians due to their analytical view of history. Some of the worst bias are those that are not immediatly obvious, something that marxists are generally not guilty of.

If you like the 1600's check out Muggletonian Home Page.


----------

